# Georgia May Replace its Gas Tax With a Per-Mile Fee



## Rideshare Dude (Aug 27, 2020)

Georgia May Replace its Gas Tax With a Per-Mile Fee

Big brother finding new ways to monitor, control and tax is. Guess which party controls all three branches of GA government.

“It’s unlikely that we’ll see more electric vehicles on the road than gas-powered cars anytime soon, but that doesn’t mean it won’t eventually happen. And since road construction and maintenance is currently funded largely by state and federal gas taxes, that presents a problem for governments. More people driving EVs means fewer people buying gas and less revenue from the gas tax. That’s why the state of Georgia may simply scrap it in favor of a mileage fee……”


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Georgia May Replace its Gas Tax With a Per-Mile Fee
> 
> Big brother finding new ways to monitor, control and tax is. Guess which party controls all three branches of GA government.
> 
> “It’s unlikely that we’ll see more electric vehicles on the road than gas-powered cars anytime soon, but that doesn’t mean it won’t eventually happen. And since road construction and maintenance is currently funded largely by state and federal gas taxes, that presents a problem for governments. More people driving EVs means fewer people buying gas and less revenue from the gas tax. That’s why the state of Georgia may simply scrap it in favor of a mileage fee……”


I don't think a mileage fee will work and be a hassle. But electronic tolling of the major highways should generate the necessary funds to finish those highways that Georgia never seems to complete, year after year driving through construction zones that look suspiciously like it was done to increase traffic fines. 😄


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Mileage based (PPU-pay per use) is always the fairest method. I've always been surprised that they didn't go this way sooner.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> That’s why the state of Georgia may simply scrap it in favor of a mileage fee


More likely they keep the gas tax and add the per-mile fee


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Georgia May Replace its Gas Tax With a Per-Mile Fee
> 
> Big brother finding new ways to monitor, control and tax is. Guess which party controls all three branches of GA government.
> 
> “It’s unlikely that we’ll see more electric vehicles on the road than gas-powered cars anytime soon, but that doesn’t mean it won’t eventually happen. And since road construction and maintenance is currently funded largely by state and federal gas taxes, that presents a problem for governments. More people driving EVs means fewer people buying gas and less revenue from the gas tax. That’s why the state of Georgia may simply scrap it in favor of a mileage fee……”


Damn ! My speedometer cable got disconnected AGAIN !


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Mileage based (PPU-pay per use) is always the fairest method. I've always been surprised that they didn't go this way sooner.


What is fair about paying to use something you already pay to use through taxes?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

belindatheblender said:


> yup if I get savings at the pump & have to go thru a mileage check at registration or at esmog place, best believe my mileage cable only gonna be plugged in 1 month a year or hacked to do the same.


Sorry guys, but nowadays the computer gets mileage from more than the Speedo cable. Think ABS. Or a magnetic pickup from a transmission gear.
If you disconnect the Speedo cable they will just read mileage from the ECU.
Your only recourse would be replacing the ECU, and the ECU would tattle on you.
Just for icing on the cake if your car has OnStar or Wi-Fi or Nav they don’t have to touch your car to get the reading. They could even grab it as you drive through a checkpoint. 
There’ll be a new cottage industry making tin foil hats for U/L drivers ECUs.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

belindatheblender said:


> Like I said or hacked 1 month after this weirdo solution gets passed their will be a hack or way to switch it out.
> 
> 1st rule of code if it can be written it can be unwritten and car security is pathetic see how easy it is to steal a kia haha
> 
> ...


Cheat on your taxes all you want. IMHO it is rarely a good decision. 
You are balancing saving a couple hundred bucks against paying tens of thousands in fines and even time in prison And for many U/L drivers being deported. 
If that seems like a good bet to you have fun.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

belindatheblender said:


> couple hundred bucks is what I save with costco per month
> so another extra .20 a gallon would be another 200 bucks a month or 2400 a year
> 
> so they can pay mr irs man 80K a year to come catch me if they want
> ...


Good luck with that.
So you’re saying you use 1000 gallons of gas a month?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

belindatheblender said:


> luck is when opportunity meets preparation it doesnt exist you make your own
> 
> If I can get an extra months worth of expenses a year out omething that doesnt take much effort im on it
> work smarter not harder
> ...


Agreed. There are just some risks that aren’t worth taking.

*Crimes With Which You Can Be Charged*
If the CID recommends prosecution, it will turn its evidence over to the Justice Department to decide the special charges. Individuals are typically charged with one or more of three crimes: tax evasion, filing a false return, or not filing a tax return.

Tax evasion or fraud. Tax evasion is defined as “intentional conduct to defeat the income tax laws.” Any sort of tax scheme to cheat the government can fall into this broad category. Tax evasion is a felony, the most serious type of crime. The maximum prison sentence is five years; the maximum fine is $100,000. (Internal Revenue Code § 7201.)

Filing a false return. Filing a false return is what it sounds like. Your tax return contained a material misstatement, such as describing your line of work as bricklaying when you are a bookie. More people are charged with filing a false return than with tax evasion because in a filing-a-false-return case, the government does not have to prove an intent to evade the income tax laws—only an intent to file a false return. Filing a false return is a less serious felony than tax evasion that carries a maximum prison term of three years and a maximum fine of $100,000. (Internal Revenue Code § 7206 (1).)

Failure to file a tax return. Not filing a return is the least serious tax crime. It’s defined as intentionally failing to file a return when you were obligated to do so. Not everyone must file tax returns. For example, only those people earning above a specified amount must file. The minimum changes from year to year. Not filing a tax return is a misdemeanor. The maximum prison sentence is one year in jail and/or a fine of $25,000 for each year not filed. The vast majority of nonfilers are never prosecuted criminally, and only hit with civil fines.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> What is fair about paying to use something you already pay to use through taxes?


You're missing the point. The gas tax would be deprecated. Because it's no longer collected an alternative method is required. That alternative method is 1000% more fair.



belindatheblender said:


> EVERY mile IS taxed when EVERY gallon is taxed.


Incorrect because different vehicles get different miles per gallon. There's also the city versus highway difference on every single model in existence.



belindatheblender said:


> This makes no sense as a tax per gallon is the same as a tax per mile


Incorrect for the reasons stated above.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Incorrect because different vehicles get different miles per gallon. There's also the city versus highway difference on every single model in existence.


The reasoning behind the gas taxes was that heavy gas hog vehicles would cause more wear on the roads than lighter gas efficient vehicles.
If a per mile rate were implemented it would have to include a GVW multiplier to be fair.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

belindatheblender said:


> its a .30-.40 price savings on average fill up 3 times a week but some weeks every day
> 
> 17 gallons x .30 is saving $5 a fill up minimum
> 
> ...


So you have no need for and feel no obligation to pay for tax supported services like fire department, police, roads, hospitals et.Al. like everyone else in the world?
You would rather be a charity case than pay your share?


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

belindatheblender said:


> lmao idgaf
> please irs audit me pretty please explain to me why i have to pay taxes on these illegal predatory unregulated wages from the 1960s that are literally human labor trafficking


The wage YOU AGREED TO has no bearing on whether or not you need to pay taxes


belindatheblender said:


> pretty please explain these .60 a mile from 1971 need to be taxed
> Again, are these the earnings YOU AGREED TO?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

belindatheblender said:


> nope havent been to a hospital in 20+ years if i go ill pay my bill
> 
> would never call swine for anything
> 
> ...


You’re funny.
You have representation. You voted for them. If you didn’t vote you can’t whine about it. 
Have fun with your new roommate Bubba


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Atavar said:


> Sorry guys, but nowadays the computer gets mileage from more than the Speedo cable. Think ABS. Or a magnetic pickup from a transmission gear.
> If you disconnect the Speedo cable they will just read mileage from the ECU.
> Your only recourse would be replacing the ECU, and the ECU would tattle on you.
> Just for icing on the cake if your car has OnStar or Wi-Fi or Nav they don’t have to touch your car to get the reading. They could even grab it as you drive through a checkpoint.
> There’ll be a new cottage industry making tin foil hats for U/L drivers ECUs.


Foil Hats for CAR SECURITY.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

belindatheblender said:


> Nope I dont vote.
> the lessor of 2 evils is still evil and I do my best not to participate in evil.
> 
> No ones whining just posting facts.
> ...


Sorry, you are a whiner.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

belindatheblender said:


> if you say so chief
> machete dont emoticon
> emoticons are for teens and women
> you shouldnt try to decipher tone from text
> ...


No problem Bucky
Just so we’re clear.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Damn ! My speedometer cable got disconnected AGAIN !


Not a problem; the government will tell you how many miles you drove.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

How more corrupt can they be.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

mrwhts said:


> How more corrupt can they be.


What’s corrupt about asking people to pay for something they use?


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Demon said:


> What’s corrupt about asking people to pay for something they use?


The property tax already does this.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

mrwhts said:


> The property tax already does this.


Property tax doesn’t pay for roads or bridges


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

LOL you don't know anything about tax do you


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

mrwhts said:


> LOL you don't know anything about tax do you


He’s right. Your local property tax doesn’t pay for federal roads. Your property tax isn’t high enough to cover the cost of a road. 
even if you were correct paying per mile would be a more fair way to pay.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

mrwhts said:


> LOL you don't know anything about tax do you


I suspect you are the one who is ignorant about taxes. If not please educate us with a verifiable reference showing what percentage of your property tax goes to pay for federal roads. 
I always appreciate being educated.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Demon said:


> What’s corrupt about asking people to pay for something they use?


$800.00 pentagon hammers ?

Never used one.

Why can't we PROSECUTE THE GOVERNMENT FOR LYING ABOUT TAX USEAGE ?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)




----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Demon said:


> He’s right. Your local property tax doesn’t pay for federal roads. Your property tax isn’t high enough to cover the cost of a road.
> even if you were correct paying per mile would be a more fair way to pay.


Oh my you all are just dumb. Not just property tax all local tax goes to all local roads and bridges. This is a fact.
It pays for non federal roads in the county or city or town. Federal tax pays for anything fed which trickles down to local...
So adding a tax just for roads is double taxing.





__





Loading…






frontiergroup.org


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> You're missing the point. The gas tax would be deprecated. Because it's no longer collected an alternative method is required. That alternative method is 1000% more fair.
> 
> Incorrect because different vehicles get different miles per gallon. There's also the city versus highway difference on every single model in existence.
> 
> Incorrect for the reasons stated above.


I’m not missing the point. 

1) Electricity has tariffs and tax at multiple levels. 
2) The gas tax is supposed to pay for road upkeep. Upkeep costs should decrease with ICE vehicles off the road 
3) If you want to continue taxing all fuel, then apply the equivalent tax to the charging stations.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Demon said:


> He’s right. Your local property tax doesn’t pay for federal roads. Your property tax isn’t high enough to cover the cost of a road.
> even if you were correct paying per mile would be a more fair way to pay.


Massachusetts is providing licenses to undocumented visitors and trespassers. 

How confident are you that those drivers will pay their tax? After all, if they respected our laws, we wouldn’t need a special licensing provision in the first place.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Atavar said:


> I suspect you are the one who is ignorant about taxes. If not please educate us with a verifiable reference showing what percentage of your property tax goes to pay for federal roads.
> I always appreciate being educated.


Property taxes contribute to state and local roads, not federal.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Demon said:


> What’s corrupt about asking people to pay for something they use?


So extrapolating your position, if we pay a large cover charge to get into a nightclub, we should not be upset when they charge us an even higher fee to use the loo?


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

As I said they don't understand state and or federal tax at all.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

mrwhts said:


> As I said they don't understand state and or federal tax at all.


That puts you solidly in the majority! 😎

Sadly, we had a president recently that was prevented from simplifying the income tax piece, But hey, he may get another shot.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Diamondraider said:


> Upkeep costs should decrease with ICE vehicles off the road


How?



Diamondraider said:


> So extrapolating your position, if we pay a large cover charge to get into a nightclub, we should not be upset when they charge us an even higher fee to use the loo?


🤣Why not demand that it also cover all your drinks, food and lap dances?



Diamondraider said:


> That puts you solidly in the majority! 😎
> 
> Sadly, we had a president recently that was prevented from simplifying the income tax piece, But hey, he may get another shot.


 There's a sucker born every minute.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> How?
> 
> 🤣Why not demand that it also cover all your drinks, food and lap dances?
> 
> There's a sucker born every minute.



LOL only suckers the world can see if lefty dems.


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

Per mile pricing will definitely do one thing.
Add to the bureaucracy.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> LOL only suckers the world can see if lefty dems.


English much?


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> English much?


It's a coded message for you.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

betunevagotdattpreatment said:


> oil companies typically only profit .10 a gallon after all the costs of refining, drilling r&d, explorations, transporation.......
> 
> AND STILL make record profits of billions every quarter
> 
> ...



Yup and it happens in so many more dem run cities more than any other. Many are busted but it happens over and over and most times invisible due to payoffs.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

mrwhts said:


> It's a coded message for you.


It's a coded message for *everyone*.


----------



## Demon (Dec 6, 2014)

That doesn’t address what I wrote. Would the nightclub be corrupt for asking for a fee?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

EVs weight more than gas vehicles, they should be taxed at a much higher rate. They also pollute more given the batteries are toxic, they should be taxed for that. EVs overload the already beyond-capacity electric grid, they should be banned.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> EVs weight more than gas vehicles, they should be taxed at a much higher rate. They also pollute more given the batteries are toxic, they should be taxed for that. EVs overload the already beyond-capacity electric grid, they should be banned.


Long on allegations. Short on credible sources that substantiate them.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> Long on allegations. Short on credible sources that substantiate them.


Oh yeah, understanding the weight of a battery-laden behemoth is more than a gasser is mentally taxing.


----------



## mrwhts (May 16, 2021)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> EVs weight more than gas vehicles, they should be taxed at a much higher rate. They also pollute more given the batteries are toxic, they should be taxed for that. EVs overload the already beyond-capacity electric grid, they should be banned.


They also can burn an etire house or business in minutes. Maybe even the town. The materials in most EV batteries are put together with hard child labor for pennies which also can't be obtained in USA.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

mrwhts said:


> They also can burn an etire house or business in minutes. Maybe even the town. The materials in most EV batteries are put together with hard child labor for pennies which also can't be obtained in USA.


Yeah, there have been a few fires, but gassers face similar issues.

The child/slave labor is a huge issue though, somehow purposefully ignored by the proponents of EV who push for subsidizing "captive labor" in essence.

Here are all of Tesla's current models sorted heaviest to lightest: 5,390 lbs - Model X Plaid 5,185 lbs - Model X Long Range 4,766 lbs - Model S Plaid 4,561 lbs - Model S Long Range 4,416 lbs ...

Toyota RAV4 weighs between 2400 pounds to 3800 pounds in its different generations and trims levels.

In reality I'm not against EVs in principle, and they can be fun, we simply should be honest about the shortcomings also. Despite all the virtue-signalling, nobody in R/S has made money with an EV _except_ the one Tesla-only taxi service that deferred costs onto other Tesla owners and taxpayers.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

Heisenburger said:


> Long on allegations. Short on credible sources that substantiate them.


Classic Heisen”Hinden”burger crap post because he has nothing productive to add. 

Ucken ell mate.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Oh yeah, understanding the weight of a battery-laden behemoth is more than a gasser is mentally taxing.


These two are unsupported:



> They also pollute more given the batteries are toxic, they should be taxed for that.





> EVs overload the already beyond-capacity electric grid, they should be banned.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Oh yeah, understanding the weight of a battery-laden behemoth is more than a gasser is mentally taxing.


I concede that, but it's honestly not any worse than the ridiculous SUVs that most morons were/are already buying.



> The United States is well known for its big vehicles, with some of them getting over 8,600 pounds (3900Kg). SUVs are among the largest, heaviest vehicles on the road, averaging around 5,951 pounds. This weight is the Curb Weight, which means it is the weight of the vehicle sitting at the curb with no passengers or cargo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> I concede that, but it's honestly not any worse than the ridiculous SUVs that most morons were/are already buying.


If staying in the realm of rational thought and comparing average-size vehicles head-to-head, EVs weigh around 1/3 more due to the batteries.

I'll provide links because it's the sensible thing to do, but I would guess we're all pretty well aware of power shortages across the U.S. for quite a few reasons (not EVs, though they don't help the situation) since it's been in the National News, similarly with battery lithium being highly toxic--even the pro EV sites I linked explain the many problems in depth. Being argumentative for the sake of being argumentative is a waste of your intellect and everyone's time.

With link: "With California’s precarious electricity system stretched to the breaking point and facing enormous risks ahead, the state’s steamy summer energy crisis is far from over."

With link:



  






With link: "It’s not only *environmental pollution* that is a problem. During the end-of-life stage of any modern electronic device, poor handling, storage, and disposal could *increase the risk of fire or poisoning*.

A much bigger problem is that the real “battery crisis” is still ahead of us. And we’re not just talking about li-Ion power banks for your phone.

Disposing of huge numbers of *batteries from electric vehicles* is going to be the real challenge — one we should master using the recycling technology we have today."


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Being argumentative for the sake of being argumentative


I deny this. I find it perplexing that some members get defensive when asked to cite a couple sources. It's almost like those members *assume* that every other member receives the *exact* same news digest from *all* the same sources on *all* the same topics and at the same depth. I encourage people to get smart about filter bubbles.



WI_Hedgehog said:


> we're all pretty well aware of power shortages across the U.S.


Thanks for the citation. I don't interpret California as "across the US". Perhaps I missed the headlines on all the nationwide rolling blackouts this past summer.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> I deny this. I find it perplexing that some members get defensive when asked to cite a couple sources. It's almost like those members *assume* that every other member receives the *exact* same news digest from *all* the same sources on *all* the same topics and at the same depth. I encourage people to get smart about filter bubbles.
> 
> Thanks for the citation. I don't interpret California as "across the US". Perhaps I missed the headlines on all the nationwide rolling blackouts this past summer.


Your continually argumentative attitude is in question...as if we don't know power shortages have been a major headline issue for the past 15 years (and longer), and cyber-attacks are making it worse.

"One of the largest cities in south Texas (pop. 200,000) had its water and power provider compromised. Upon discovering they were named in a much larger attack, BPUB acknowledged the incident and took steps to mitigate the attack and investigate further. "

You don't encourage people to "get smart," you're continually on the attack with extreme false accusations, "It's almost like those members *assume* that every other member receives the *exact* same news digest from *all* the same sources on *all* the same topics and at the same depth." 

You are the problem you speak of.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> Your continually argumentative attitude


 I understand that you feel that way yet I make no apologies because I don't believe some of the spoon-fed bullsh!t that masquerades as fact around here.



WI_Hedgehog said:


> a major headline issue


 Perhaps we have different definitions or criteria of major.



WI_Hedgehog said:


> you're continually on the attack with extreme false accusations, "It's almost like those members *assume* that every other member receives the *exact* same news digest from *all* the same sources on *all* the same topics and at the same depth."


 It's odd that you think it's an attack.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> I deny this


You argue water isn't wet just so you can be contrarian. And annoying.


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

Heisenburger said:


> It's odd that you think it's an attack.


I would counter that based on your pattern of demeaning others and others' responses (see above) it is not odd.

I also note you don't deny it, only redirect. Your own statements are unsupported, you are the problem you speak of.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

New2This said:


> You argue water isn't wet just so you can be contrarian. And annoying.





WI_Hedgehog said:


> you are the problem you speak of.


Find the ignore option and then be on your merry way fine gentlemen.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> You don't encourage people to "get smart," you're continually on the attack with extreme false accusations, "It's almost like those members *assume* that every other member receives the *exact* same news digest from *all* the same sources on *all* the same topics and at the same depth."


Oh now I understand your sentiment: you're yet another conservative who's adopted a persecution complex. Being a conservative is acceptable (I used to be one myself in my more ignorant sheltered youth). Declaring oneself as persecuted without evidence is unacceptable.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

Rideshare Dude said:


> Georgia May Replace its Gas Tax With a Per-Mile Fee
> 
> Big brother finding new ways to monitor, control and tax is. Guess which party controls all three branches of GA government.
> 
> “It’s unlikely that we’ll see more electric vehicles on the road than gas-powered cars anytime soon, but that doesn’t mean it won’t eventually happen. And since road construction and maintenance is currently funded largely by state and federal gas taxes, that presents a problem for governments. More people driving EVs means fewer people buying gas and less revenue from the gas tax. That’s why the state of Georgia may simply scrap it in favor of a mileage fee……”


They could scrap gas tax and just tax canadians heavily instead. Canadians love being taxed even from far away.


----------



## got a p (Jan 27, 2018)

WI_Hedgehog said:


> The child/slave labor is a huge issue though, somehow purposefully ignored by the proponents of EV* virtually everyone in america who enjoy cheap shit, or expensive shit like apple products.*


fify


----------

